# Heeey!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I just wanted to drop a quick line to you guys. I am in the current state of MOVING! Eee!

We are still finalizing the place where we will be moving too and working all of that stuff out. So if i seem sparse its just because i am loosing my mind on trying to figure out how i will move all these tanks and fish.. u_u

I wont be far! But i will let you guys know when the net goes down and such


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy cow that was quick!!! Congratulations!

Is it far from your current place or are you closer to me???


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well its around Birchmount and st.clair. The link i got from you is wonderful!

Thats actually our second choice if this one falls through


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

If ya need, I'm sure a few of us can help with your tanks when you move.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris S said:


> If ya need, I'm sure a few of us can help with your tanks when you move.


Absolutely! But don't be surprised if your SW set-up disappears... these things happen during moves


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

heh you know i was thinking of giving that to you.. but its a lot of a friggin work.

bob and I had this huge argument about the tanks, tabatha knows.. she's been by. lol. 

The small ones i can hide and bring in but I have 4 20's and 1 30 i think... Thats enough to scare a landlord so bob's been on me to downsize..

Too bad i own stuff that eats eachother.. but i think i have it planned out and will need to sell 4 tanks.

And i just got my planted tank how i like it.. u_u Figures eh LOL


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, I don't think TDF would let me take it home but I could keep it at work if the inhabitants could last a day without attention. My boss typically goes into the office on Sundays.  

Of course then I'd have the 8g BioCube available for trade if you're interested!

- t.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Well its around Birchmount and st.clair. The link i got from you is wonderful!
> 
> Thats actually our second choice if this one falls through


Careful that's a stone's throw from me and I'm annoying


----------

